# This is a test (posting audio files)



## NancyNGA (Jan 18, 2016)

I would appreciate it if someone would click on the link below and tell me what happens. 

*CLICK*

Thank you,
Nancy

http://mfi.re/listen/qablbjaay7siu5b/q0.wav


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 18, 2016)

It's a woman singing "Thank You for Being a Friend" ... don't recognize the voice.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks, Phil.  Wow, that is what is suppose to happen!  Go figure. 

Anyone *not* get that???


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 18, 2016)

Heh, heh - congratulations! Life is so rarely like that, huh?


----------



## Ina (Jan 18, 2016)

Nancy, when I clicked the link, I got the site for JC Penny's, with a leggings add. Hmmmm?  And I did it three times.


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 18, 2016)

I hate singers who scream.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 18, 2016)

:lol:   Thanks, Ina!  That's a head-scratcher.  

(Back to the drawing boards?)


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 18, 2016)

Here's what I get:





Ooooh dear........?


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 18, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> Ooooh dear........?



Oh my!       Thanks, tn.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 18, 2016)

I was just trying to find a way to post an audio file.     Thanks, everyone.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 18, 2016)

For those who didn't get the page - perhaps your Flash players aren't up to date, or for some reason your browser redirects you.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 18, 2016)

I get theme song for Golden Girls, thank you for being a friend.  This is the same song my best friend used for me as her ring tone I finally last month started using it for her as well.    Took me time to come around to using it, at first I thought she was just trying to call me old.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 18, 2016)

Speaking of ring tones - this is the one all my friends have for me -


----------



## Falcon (Jan 18, 2016)

Just an audio; A girl singing, "Thank you for being my friend."


----------



## AprilT (Jan 18, 2016)

^ :lol1:  Phill you are so funny, I'm sure it's an appropriate song.  My friend was going to use The Walking Dead theme song at first, but she said it frightened her; I use it as my main phone tone.  Personally I think it's beautiful.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 18, 2016)

Say WHAT ???


----------



## Pappy (Jan 18, 2016)

Nothing here....


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 18, 2016)

AprilT said:


> ^  Phill you are so funny, I'm sure it's an appropriate song.  My friend was going to use The Walking Dead theme song at first, but she said it frightened her; I use it as my main phone tone.  Personally I think it's beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



LOL, like minds!  +1.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 18, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> [/spoiler]
> 
> LOL, like minds!  +1.



:cheers:


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 18, 2016)

That's what I was afraid of.  It all depends upon the particular configuration of things on each user's equipment.  That is a tough one.   If I can't somehow tweak the available "buttons" on SF, it would be too complicated for me to figure out.  So far I can't.  I don't give up easily though. 




imp said:


> ... So, if you find a way, DO share, eh?(That is not a Nubian avatar, yes? Erect ears, attentive look. Smart!)   imp



I will certainly share, Imp.  And no, that's a Saanen breed of goat.   Much gentler.  Not so stubborn or noisy as Nubians, imo.



http://mfi.re/listen/qablbjaay7siu5b/q0.wav


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 18, 2016)

Just for fun tried to tweak things a bit: Convert audio file to mp4 file, create a fake video, upload to Photobucket. But mp4 files don't work the same as photos on Photobucket.  It may require a special viewer everyone doesn't have. And the new file becomes _huge _(4mb).     Will try a couple more things tomorrow (and then probably give it up). 

It was fun trying and I learned a lot.  Goodnight all!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 19, 2016)

Nancy, why not upload to YouTube after you create the fake video?

Their formatting might allow a much wider range of viewers / listeners.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 19, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Just an audio; A girl singing, "Thank you for being my friend."





SifuPhil said:


> Nancy, why not upload to YouTube after you create the fake video?
> 
> Their formatting might allow a much wider range of viewers / listeners.



YouTube will not load any copyrighted songs..I tried a video with a radio playing a song in the background and it was rejected by YouTube.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 19, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Nancy, why not upload to YouTube after you create the fake video?
> 
> Their formatting might allow a much wider range of viewers / listeners.



Yes I think that's a possibility.  I've never uploaded anything to YouTube.   Do you need a paid subscription?  Oh, that's ok, I'll find out as soon as I wake up.

ETA:  Youtube won't let me even try to upload, because it asks for a name to create a "channel," and I can't enter anything in the boxes.  Now I have to search why I can't enter into the boxes.  So far I'm just going backwards this morning.  Going to take a deep breath and try later after coffee.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 19, 2016)

I think I got it!       ????


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 19, 2016)

LOL - excellent! Nice work!

"The Ballad of Jed Clampett" - Flatt and Scruggs.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 19, 2016)

I hear it! Yay 

:yougogirl:


----------

